# e5200 overclock



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi, I'm planning on overclocking my e5200 on an asus P5QL pro motherboard.
I'v been told its quite easy to overclock as it has a high stock multiplier of 12.5. I want to change the FSB to 240 from 200 giving me 3GHZ.
My question is what do i set the voltage? Or do i leave it on auto, btw everythings on auto atm. 
I want it to be really stable btw, ie run prime 95 or orthos all day long.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what make & model power supply do you have ............... 


what is the make and model of your memory sticks ..................... use Cpu-z (free) for this info


----------



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

Power supply is OCZ stealth 500w

RAM is OCZ pc2-6400 (400MHZ) @ 1.8v


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

power supply is not up to the task of overclocking ............ if you try with that unit you will damage something ............ most likely the motherboard


----------



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

o rite ok, that makes sence actually cuz i increased the fsb by ten and windows wouldn't load said something about a bad overclock.
Although saying that I did a psu calculator with the capitor aging or whatever it is at 30% and selected the option to overclock to 3 GHZ aswell as setting to 100% cpu usage and it came to around 400w.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Well 80% efficiency for a 500W psu is 400W, but you want plenty more than the minimum.


----------

